# Your oath, and other things...



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I read a lot, and swan around the inter-tubes quite a bit. I've been seeing some things that are, quite frankly, horrifying. I followed a link from a poster at Hotair yesterday. It went to John Wiliams site "Shadowstats." There is some "free" content available there, but it is primarily a pay site in the amount of 175 Simolians a year. In any event, the essay that was linked to addressed the subject of 'hyperinflation.' It's a fairly long read at 23 pages, but there are a lot of graphs, et cetera, so it's not all text. The essay was posted April 2008. Yep, he knew the future:

Hyperinflation and the Great Depression II

This guy is not some Alex Jones Conspiracy Schlep. He has appeared in major media outlets&#8230;well, not so much anymore. The worst part about this is that our elected 'representatives' and 'executives' and their bureaucratic toadies knew all this stuff. And let it happen&#8230;hell, promoted it, anyway. In fact, this crap has been in progress since TR and Woody Wilson. It's not a party thing...it's a progressive thing, and both parties are infected.

In any event, I expect things are going to start happening with astonishing swiftness in the near future; I don't know when, but it appears to be inevitable&#8230;as in 'nothing we can do about it.' Except prepare our families for it. I reckon it will be every citizen for them selves until we can get organized. Prepare for a six-month collapse and reorganization.

Anyway, it's up to you to look into this and decide for yourself what you need to do. My reason for posting this is to alert you to the very real possibility that we will be told to perform actions in contravention to the constitution (state or federal). Please check theses links out, and Remember Your Oath!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf2K4-BQYAI"]YouTube- Oath Keepers Orders We Will NOT Obey Full Length Video[/nomedia]

Oath-Keepers


----------

